# camera help!!!!!!!!



## apd75 (May 25, 2004)

I can't seem to get the pictures the right size so people can see it . Here is an example.


----------



## scduckett (May 25, 2004)

I am by no means the expert in this but do you have an option to send "thumbnails" of the pics? My program lets me do that and also has an option for sending sizes "best for e-mail".
 Susan


----------

